# Problème mail aliceadsl



## binuite (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

je suis nouveau sur le forum, et j'ai besoin de votre aide. J'ai un petit problème avec mon iPad. Je n'arrive pas à configurer une adresse mail aliceadsl. Je reçois les mails, mais impossible d'en envoyer. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gohan15 (6 Juillet 2012)

Salut quand tu as configuré ton adresse mail qu'as tu mis dans " serveur d'envoie"Pour Alice normalement 2 possibilité:
   -smtp.alice.fr   -smtp.aliceadsl.fr


----------



## aurique (6 Juillet 2012)

le SMTP dépend du fournisseur de Data pour l'envoie et non du fournisseur de l'adresse .

Par exemple : j'ai une adresse  Alice, et je veux l'envoyer via un réseau orange, je doit avoir : - serveur POP: pop.aliceadsl.fr 
                                   - serveur SMTP: smtp.orange.fr.

Tu peux aussi mettre un SMTP secondaire comme le smtp.gmail.com.


----------



## binuite (6 Juillet 2012)

Gohan15 a dit:


> Salut quand tu as configuré ton adresse mail qu'as tu mis dans " serveur d'envoie"Pour Alice normalement 2 possibilité:
> -smtp.alice.fr   -smtp.aliceadsl.fr



J'ai déjà essayé les deux, sans succès 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------




aurique a dit:


> le SMTP dépend du fournisseur de Data pour l'envoie et non du fournisseur de l'adresse .
> 
> Par exemple : j'ai une adresse  Alice, et je veux l'envoyer via un réseau orange, je doit avoir : - serveur POP: pop.aliceadsl.fr
> - serveur SMTP: smtp.orange.fr.
> ...



Le problème c'est qu'il s'agit d'un iPad Wifi, du coup pas de Data.


----------



## aurique (7 Juillet 2012)

en wifi ou en cellulaire , tu peux mette le smtp gmail.


----------

